# Official Bulls @ Wizards. Thursday February 26, 2004. 6pm cst. CSN,FSChi,NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Official Bulls @ Wizards. Thuirsday February 26, 2004. 6pm cst. CSN,FSChi,NBALP*

teams have split so far. Last tijme, Jamal lit them up!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Actually, Wizards are up 2-1 right now (stats comparison)  I honestly don't think we'll win, but it'd be nice to take a season series from <i>someone</i> ...

Wizards 107
Bulls 102


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

how did I miss the third game? Owe well, i never checked.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 94
wizs 88

eddy shows kwame how to play the game
28/10


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

91
Bulls out of Control








88
Mr. Wizard


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Battle of opposing armpits

Bullets 91
Bulls 88


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I like your thinking on this one, SuperDave...right down to the numbers! :yes:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I like your thinking on this one, SuperDave...right down to the numbers! :yes:


Thanks bro. I've been waiting a long long time to use the phrase 'battle of opposing armpits'


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Bulls and Wiz. The battle of opposing armpits, one of the great phrases of the day, though ACE had a good one earlier. 

Wiz 68
Bulls 64

This was is going to be a stinker

Kwame will get 15 on us
For the bullies, how can you bet against Hiney? He gets 17


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull -- 98
The Wiz -- 62


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

^You can bet against Hiney because Arenas is going to roast him. 

Bulls 86
Wizards- 83

Arenas- 40 points. Bulls fans blame it on weak helpside defense.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Backside of a back-to-back? On the road?

Bullets 103
Bulls 94

Stack with 24
Kwame has 12 boards
Jamal with 19


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

wiz 85
bulls 80


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wizards 84
Bulls 83


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Can someone update the Ribs standings?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

This game will be boring as hell.

Wizards 90
Bulls 85


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Battle for the Bottom.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

bulls 90
wizards 86

jc 28pts 5a
kh 17pts 8a
ec 22pts 10 rebs


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

This'll be a tough game to call. Bulls hitting rock bottom, they seem primed for an unfrequent and unexpected win while the wiz, who won yesterday, are going to fall apart without gaining the momentum they should.

Bulls 101
Wiz 81

Jamal abuses Juan Dixon for 26


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

bulls 101
wizards 90


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Wizards 90

Bulls 87


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, isn't this kind of a useless game to predict? I would hope the Bulls win but who in the world knows? What's sad is even if the Bulls do win, they'll still be a game back of the Wizards. Got to keep those lotto balls ya know!

In sticking with my homeristic month...

Bulls 97
Wiz 88

All the Wizards have to do to win is simply be aggressive against the Bulls and our guys will tuck their tails between their legs and hide.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

wiz 105
bulls 100

jamal 25 pts


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

The great clash of crap.


Bulls will rebound and win this one because..well....because they damn well better.


Bulls 92
Wiz 80


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls lose 93-88.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Wizards are feuding and just plain terrible at the moment. Bulls go wild and stick it to them. I am prediciting a 20 point blowout.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls 93, Wiz 80.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Wizards 88
Bulls 84

Kwame 21, 11
Curry 19, 6


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 101
Wizards 91


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

wizards 102
bulls 88


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 92

Wiz 86


EC 24


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so who can suck the least? 

BULLS 82
WIZARDS 79


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

well I stuck my neck out and posted a Bulls victory over the pistons. since I have no chance might as well post a prediction for a bUlls win

Bulls 102
Wiz 93


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gilbert took only 3 shots last night and had only 1 assist. What a little punk, refusing to even setup or shoot, feuding with Kwame. I'm glad the Bulls made little/no effort to get him.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

^He's still a better talent than Kirk or Jamal. Your very own MJ did the same kinds of things when he was young, and look how that turned out?


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

He may be better than Kirk and Jamal. However, I'd take Kirk any day of the week. Arenas seems to have the mindset of a child.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

It's an away game. In a brickfest,

Wiz 87
Bulls 82


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

^I agree, the biggest problem with Arenas is that he's an immature brat right now. Let's see if he's still on his non shooting strike tonight. Once he matures though, he's going to be deadly. Hinrich will probably always be a better pure point guard, but Arenas will be the better guard in general.


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

wiz 93
bulls 85


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls win in a surprisingly well played game

91-82

that crawford guy plays well 28 points


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 81
wiz 72


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

bad team-92

even worse team-80


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Bulls 93
Wizards 92


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams
Davis
Curry
Crawford
Hinrich


Washington


Dixon
Brown
Haywood
Arenas
Stackhouse


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Arenas will abuse crawford tonight, but the Bulls squeak out a win 81-79


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls win tap

Crawford misses arenas rebounds

Arenas misses Jamal rebounds

Hirnich misses JYD rebounds

Hinrich misses Arenas rebounds

Hinrich knocks ball OOB to Wash. 

Stackhouse scores 2-0 Washington

Davis throws ball away Dixon rebounds. 

Brown scores 4-0

Davis is blocked arenas on the run

Brown Dunks! 6-0

Curry is blocked by brown

Arenas misses AD rebounds

Jamal misses Wizards on the run, Stackhouse loses ball


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls start off 0-6 from the field


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls start off missing their first 78 shots.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

0 for 8 and counting


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry misses Rebound Haywood

Dixon misses, bulls rebound

Jamal misses three. Haywood rebounds

Stackhouse scores. 8-0

T/o Bulls. ;(


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

8-0 Wiz, Bulls 0-8 from the field.

KH 0-2
JC 0-3
AD 0-1
EC 0-2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

0-8 already 1 t/o only 4 rebounds. Washington has 7. 

Jamal has two of our 4 rebounds.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I can't wait for that Laker Sacto game


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

after TO hinrich with a TO himself and it is 0-9 and counting


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ball OOB to Wizards

Haywood scores easily 10-0

JYD misses Arenas rebounds

Stackhouse dunks. 12-0

AD scores 12-2

Stackshouse scores again. 14-2

Hinrich loses ball OOB off of Dixon.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

We'll be lucky to get to 20 wins. What a horror show.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

go #1 pick!!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

midway throught the first quarter it's 16-2.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Washingtons front line is 9-9, starting strong.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jamal misses arenas rebounds

Brown scores 16-2

Dixon fouls Hinrich

Hayes in game. Stackhouse out

Hinrich scores 16-4

Haywood scores 18-4 

Where is Bulls defense!

Curry is fouled. Haywood foul
Curry misses ft.
18-5

Knight in game. 

Haywood misses JYD rebounds

Curry loses ball. OOB to bulls


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i am in NYC this week. I decided the Apprentice was worth watching more then this crap


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> Washingtons front line is 9-9, starting strong.


This is absolutely pathetic on the part of our front line. Wow.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

looking for curry to bring them back, please stay out of foul trouble


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry scores 18-7

Haywood scores over Curry Too easy!! 20-7

Curry scores again 20-9

Hayes misses rebound AD

Curry was fouled by Haywood
20-10
Thomas in game
20-11

Hayes scores 22-11 a jumper

Robinson loses ball to Brown

Thomas is fouled by Curry

t/o Washington 2:59 22-11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 4-14 
Washington 11-16

stackhouse 8 curry 7.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

We're getting schooled by the freakin Wizards!!!!!!

THIS TEAM SUCKS!!!!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

fl_flash We're getting schooled by the freakin Wizards!!!!!!

THIS TEAM SUCKS!!!! 


That is an understatement


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas ft misses 61% from foul line
misses second. Hinrich rebounds

knight knocks ball OOB to Bulls

Hinrich scores a three. 22-14

Thomas misses rebound bulls

Curry misses rebound curry, scores 22-16

AD steals ball.

Crawford offensive foul


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Curry with an offensive rebound, crawford not having a good day, he will see some bench time early


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal should know better then that.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

That was one of the worst/stupidest/dumbest/most-asinine plays EVER by Jamal! ERob was WIDE open!!! This team SUCKS at sustaining any momentum! DAMNIT!!!:upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy seems to be the only one who has brought it tonight.

Jamal's jumper looks bad even coming out of his hand.

Anyway, pretty decent finish to the first qtr.

Only down 24-18.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown travels. 

Blount in game. 

Curry scores 22-18

Knight scores 24-18

Jamal misses again Haywood rebounds

Brown misses rebound bulls

Robinson misses knight rebounds

Knight misses 

0.4 seconds left bulls ball. Throws ball OOB to Wizards. 

Ball is knocked away end of quarter. 

24-18


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Crawford has one of the best leapers in the entire league available to him on a 2 on 1 break and he tries to be the hero??!!?? Man, these guys are pathetic!

I'm shocked that we're down by only six. Must be a testament to how poor the Wizards are also! I like Kwame's two no-called goal tends also.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 35% 
Washington 63% 

washington 12 fgs, 10 assists. 

Bulls 1-6 in threes. 

Curry 11 pts and 3 rebounds.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I take it Jamal's play on the court is actually worse than his boxscore?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill in game. 

Hayes misses rebound Gill


Robinson is fouled by Hayes
24-19 65% in fts
24-20

Knight rebounds knight again no, curry rebounds

Robinsons for two 24-22

Brown offensive foul


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Tie game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill scores 24-24 tie

Blake in game

10:23 in game t/o Washington


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

nice to see someone make some jumpers, gill is back and the game is tied.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Tied game.

It's some how comforting to know the Wizards are as bad as us. It's almost a shame one of these poor teams has to win this game. Would it set a poor precedence if the refs simply ruled that these two teams are both pathetic and slap them both with a loss??????


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Curry with 11 pts and 4 rebounds is not bad and the good thing he has no fouls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I really like how Gill's moving on the court. And we finally have someone on the team other then Kirk and Jamal who can create his own shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas scores 26-24 

Jeffries in game

Gill misses is fouled by Blake
26-25
78% ft shooter
26-26

Dixon misses rebound tap by Hayes is good 28-26

Blount hits! 28-28 

Bulls on qa 24-8 run!!!

Dixon misses blake rebounds and misses Wizards rebound, Dixon misses again, Thomas fouls. 

Washington is fifth in the league in offensive rebounds.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

30-28 what happened


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill misses blake rebounds

Jeffires is blocked by Blount

Robinsin scores 30-28 bulls

Arenas misses AD rebounds

Gill misses Stackhouse rebounds

Haywood scores over blount 30-30

AD is fouled.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Haywood with 3 fouls he is taking a seat. Bring in curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haywood called for foul

Ad hits ft 31-30
32-30 77% in fts

Jeffries is blocked gets ball and misses again, hinrich gets ball and Davis is fouled

AD ft 33-30
34-30

ball is thrown away to the bulls.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Arenas kind of looks like those spikey little red dudes from The Legend of Zelda:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry loses ball

Arenas is called for palming, bull ball

Curry mises rebound brown 

Brown dunks. 34-32

Bulls call t/o

Bulls 4-7 this quarter Washington is 4-15 


davis and gill have 4 pts each this quarter


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

where is chandler???


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Brown, Stack, Haywood, 12-14 from the field


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry is blocked by Brown. OOB to Bulls

Jeffried is called for a foul

AD hits first ft 35-32
misses second ft

Bulls deflect ball OOB. 

Arenas scores 35-34

5:15 left

Davis misses....24 second violation


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

welcome back jamal


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

They just said the Wizards have had 5 turnovers in the past 3 minutes.

Good defense?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

This is where we need to blow it open. Right now. With JC getting a rhythm.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gill came and really changed our intensity out there. We're having a heck of a qtr.

Bulls 44
Wizards 36

2:51, 2nd qtr


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gills steals ball, scores and is fouled by Blake 37-34
38-34 Bulls. 

Stackhouse scores. Robinson was on him. 38-36

curry mnisses hinrich rebounds

Robinson shoots misses Curry rebounds Hinrich scores. 40-36

Hinrich knocks ball oob! 

Bulls steal and jamal scores 42-36

Areanss charges over Hinrich Offensive foul

Curry scores! 44-36

Stackhouse misses crawford reb

Hinrich misses Stackhouse rebounds

Arenas misses but is fouled by Hinrich 2:51 T/o 

44-36 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 8-16 this quarter 

Washington 6-18

Gill 7 AD 5 this quarter


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

only 3 fouls by the bulls so far and 13 for the wiz, and what home court advantage.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Crawford just loves that 3pt shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have out scored Washington 26-12 this quarter

Arenas ft good 44-37
44-38

Crawford misses Brown rebounds

Jeffries scores 44-40

Davis travels


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Arenas misses a three gets ball back, Dunks

Jeffries steals but stepped oob. 

Crawford calls time after he was trapped in corner 

44-42


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Damn did you see that dunk by Arenas???

WOW


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry charges

Stackhouse misses reb jeffries Stackhouse is blocked 

Bulls lose ball

Stackhouse misses Crawford rebounds

Kirk for three!!! 47-42

Jeffries scores 47-44

Davis hits 49-44

Hayes hits a three 49-47

Hinrich misses Washington rebounds and stackhouse last second shot was too late. 49-47 Bulls

HT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Washington was 10-26 that quarter 

Bulls 10-20

Gill and Davis 7 each that quarter 

Curry 13 pts 5 rebounds
Hinrich 10

*Bulls were down 16-4 at one time!! 

45-31 run.*


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm a homer but these refs are bad. There's a lot of contact on both sides not being called. I guess if they're gonna let Kwame goal-tend then the Bulls get to foul Wiz players near the basket.

Crawford blows another break opportunity. This time he should have kept the ball and driven to the hole. Arenas drives the lane and Davis simply lets him dunk. PUT HIM ON HIS ***!!!! We had a foul to give and you don't let a guard do that without making him pay.

Is this going to be a game of which team wants it less?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone getting this weird buzzing sound from Fox Sports Net? I know they were having sound troubles yesterday in the Hawks game.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls in the game with a 13 out of 15 free throws where Wash is only 2-4


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I'm a homer but these refs are bad. There's a lot of contact on both sides not being called. I guess if they're gonna let Kwame goal-tend then the Bulls get to foul Wiz players near the basket.


I'm with you on this. Many, many non-calls on both sides of the court. Guys need to take advantage of that and get extra physical.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

How about the power move by Eddy on Kwame? That was great to see. He was called for an offensive foul but he simply knocked Kwame out of there. Kwame wasn't set and he was backing away. Bad call. Shaq makes that move five times a night. Eddy can't play his game if he gets called for an offensive foul if he so much as nudges his defender.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they are going to blow up a ball at Harry Carreys restuarant


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

bartman should do the honors, but he is nowhere to be found.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

San Antonio vs. Dallas and then the Kings vs. the Lakers. Then you've got the Bulls vs. Wizards.... Talk about the ying and yang of basketball viewing!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD is hurt. Left knee tendan. Will not return.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill steals ball and scores on layup

51-47

Gill steals again!!

Hinrich scores on a layup 53-47

Stackhouse misses Curry rebounds

Curry scores!! 55-47 

T/o Washington


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> JYD is hurt. Left knee tendan. Will not return.


OK. I was wondering why Gill was starting the second half. Good thing too - he forces two turnovers! (Not that Williams has hurt his knee tho) 6-0 bulls run to start the third.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice start to the 3rd, hopefully they can keep it up, is curry going to get double digit rebounds today.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haywood misses rebound bulls (jamal)

Hinrich for three!! 58-47

Gill fouls. 

Arenas misses haywood misses rebound haywood again, 

Gill fouls. 

Haywood scores 58-49

Crawford misses haywood rebounds

Arenas hits a three 58-52

Hinrich scores a three again! 61-52

Arenas is fouled by Hinrich


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal's offense is a lot abt confidence.....and its on a LOW right now.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Crawford is and always will be a gunner, 0-5 from 3pt land cmon. just pass it to Kirk he is hot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haywood scores, is fouled Hinrich fouls
61-55

Haywood has 13 pts

Haywood knocks ball OOB 

Hinrich misses Stackhouse rebounds

Arenas hits a three 61-58

T/o Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's havin' a great game......but Arenas is more then matching him on the other hand. Not makin' Kirk look good on D.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal has 6 assists and five rebounds and a block; however he has 3 t/o and is 1-8 0-5 in threes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry Dupree, but we got a SF that can actually shoot.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

When the shot is not on, he needs to do the other things to make his team win, he just shoots too many 3's, Gill is having a nice game so far


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry misses rebound AD

Gill scores from 17! 63-58

Arenas misses OOB to Washington

Dixon is blocked by Jamal 24 second violation

Crawford misses again Brown rebounds

Stackhouse hits a three 63-61

Gill offensive foul


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

and it is all tied up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stackhouse misses foul on Davis

Haywood ft 63-62
63-63 tie

Hinrich scores 65-63

Gill knocks ball out of bounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown scores 65-65

Curry misses brown rebounds

Areanas scores on a layup 67-65 Wizards


Gills scores! 67=67

foul on Hinrich (4th)


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Damn that was an MJ type layup by Arenas.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hinrich has 4 fouls <i>in the quarter</i> :dead: Officials are a lot tighter with their whistles in this period.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wiz takes the lead on a scoop shot by Gilbert.

tied again as Gill does the same

Gill having a great game. I think we should take out Crawford til the fourth and put in Erob.

Blount in AD out
Erob in KH out
Crawford, Gill, Curry in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Arenas ft good 68-67
69-67 Wiz

Robinson misses haywood rebounds

Brown is blocked (Gill)

Dixon misses Blount rebounds

Crawford misses again Dixon rebounds

Dixon is fouled


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich is good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dixon ft good 70-67
71-67

Jamal 1-10 so far

Blount misses Arenas rebounds

Jeffries misses OOB to Bulls

3:20 left

Gill misses Brown rebounds 

Arenas throws ball away. 

Thomas in game

Fizer to come in for Curry. 

2:09


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

eddy nice block.

Gilbert is doing everything for the Wiz but the rest of the team is just doing bad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry is blocked...goal tending on Brown. 

71-69

Dixon is blocked by Curry arenas gets ball. Brown travels. 

Fizer comes in for gill??

Jamal misses rebound jeffries

Areans misses 

Gill misses Brown rebounds. 

OOB to Washington

Dixon misses but is fouled


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Arenas is going to get a Tripple Double.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hopefully that gets Jamal going. We need it if we have any chance of winning this game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dixon 72-69
73-69

Jamal scores and is fouled. 73-71 Jeffires (foul)
73-72

Hayes scores 75-72

Crawford misses at the buzzer. 75-72 Wizards after three quarters


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Fadeaway and JC gets fouled! He needed that bad. He almost got the half court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

washington 8-20 that quarter 
Bulls 10-23

Bulls are being out rebounded by 13!!!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Ugh! It's going to come down to the fourth quarter. I don't like how this looks. Areans is doing whatever he wants. We missed a LOT of open looks towards the end of the third.

Whatever team goes on a run has got this game...


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

nice jumper by Jc and 1! props to kirk hinrich for having a good game, actually he is the only one playing well for the bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich, another 3!

Eddy is having a good game too. 17 and 7 rebs, 2 blocks.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

arenas and kirk really putting on a show. but arenas stat line is off the charts. nearing a triple double


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We are getting whored on the boards 39-25. Thats y they've the lead.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bad news we are 1-32 when we are behind after three

Fizer loses ball

Hayes double dribbled

Hinrich hits a three! 75-75

Dixon scores 77-75

Fizer offensive foul. All one-on-one. 

Hayes misses hinrich rebounds

Robinson misses thomas rebounds

Dixon misses rebound thomas but is fouled. Blount foul

Thomas ft 78-75
79-75

Robinson scores 79-77


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ball goes out of bounds to Wizards

Block foul on Fizer. 

Hayes misses rebound curry

Robinson misses layup thomas reboundss

Jeffries scores 81-77

Fizer misses wiz rebounds Hayes

t/o 81-77 8:57 Crawford to come into game after t/o


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

E-Rob has missed 2 layups in this qtr. Its one thing to hate contact.....but the way he just doesn't even want to be touched is ridiculous.

AND Fizer sucks.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

easy to see why both teams are among the worst in basketball. Look at the off the ball movement. There is none. The spacing is lousy. Both teams rely on the dribble to score. No ball movement, no backdoor wide open layups, no concept of halfcourt offense. Surprising since Skiles had good offenses in Phoenix (though his sets are as boring a set so far as I have seen in 10 years in the NBA) and Eddie Jordan, a Pete Carrill protege of the princeton offense that was given so much credit in NJ


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Fizer needs to sit. He's useless. What's up with Tyson?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls falling apart again. Erob got burned by Jared Jeffries. no D on that play. Erob can't score 1 foot from the basket, but can make 15 foot jumper with ease? weird.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Fizer needs to sit. He's useless. What's up with Tyson?


He is useless too


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I rarely get to see the Bulls, but I can't imagine Crawford having many worse games than this.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wizards ball

Arenas scores 83-77

Hinrich misses Jeffries rebounds

Brown misses bulls rebound

Crawford long three, no! Blount rebounds. Crawford loses ball oob.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Arenas misses bulls rebound

Curry misses rebound arenas

Brown is fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown misses first ft. 
misses second rebound gill

Knight fouls Hinrich

Curry is fouled by Thomas 83-78
misses second Brown rebounds

Bulls steal

Hinrich is blocked by Jeffries

Hinrich steals and is fouled by arenas.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow that was an unbelievable block by Jeffries on Kirk. And that could well prove to be the game changer. Kirk's turned it over twice now.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Curry has 18 pts 10 rebounds... not a bad game. Why were there 4 steals in like 20 seconds?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Go figure, late in a game and the Bulls are falling apart.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Sloppy game. Bulls really don't deserve to win. Wizards seem to want it more. We're getting killed on the boards.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh man, I really wanted to see Kirk dunk that ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Knight steals. 

Thomas misses dunk but is fouled by Gill. 
misses first ft. 
84-78

Curry misses rebound thomas

Brown travels. 

t/o 84-78 5:47 left


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk went for the dunk??!??


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I rarely get to see the Bulls, but I can't imagine Crawford having many worse games than this.


He's had games like this before, statistically speaking at least.

I risk being called a hater for this, but oh well. Them's the facts.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

Jamal : 2-14 shooting.... sad


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 2-12 this quarter. 

In my prediction i said in sarcasm that we would shoot 3-18 this quarter and we lose the game on account of that!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

5 offensive fouls for the Bulls.

Eddy with 2. he's being agressive. I guess that's a good thing. When Fizer gets an offensive foul, he's just out of control.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> When Fizer gets an offensive foul, he's just out of control.


 after dribbling for 8 to 10 seconds.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Our post play is flat out dismal.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We r the WORST 4th qtr team in the league.....and nobody is even close.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> easy to see why both teams are among the worst in basketball. Look at the off the ball movement. There is none. The spacing is lousy. Both teams rely on the dribble to score. No ball movement, no backdoor wide open layups, no concept of halfcourt offense. Surprising since Skiles had good offenses in Phoenix (though his sets are as boring a set so far as I have seen in 10 years in the NBA) and Eddie Jordan, a Pete Carrill protege of the princeton offense that was given so much credit in NJ


I think ya gotta keep in mind just how raw and clueless these two teams are when judging the coaches. Jordan started out implementing his offense but Arenas and Stackhouse going down robbed him of his two most important pieces. Then you look at the rest of the guys in the rotation... Kwame, Hayes, JJ, Etan Thomas, Haywood, Dixon, Blake... all very young guys, all to some extent not very clued in. As the season has gone on, he's actually run progressively less of the Princeton offense and more really basic stuff. Why? Because like Skiles, he's mostly got a team full of basketball toddlers. He's trying to teach them to do the basics before getting carried away with stuff that will completely blow their minds.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Have you seen Arenas's statline? 

He has like 20, 12, 12


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul. on curry. moving screen

Brown scores 86-78

Gill misses rebound gill, 24 second violation

Jeffries misses Gill rebounds

Davis offensive foul 

Thomas is blocked by Davis OOB to wizards

Arenas scores 88-78

Wizards steal. 

Jeffries dunks! 90-78 3:34 left.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

and suddenly we're down by 12?


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> We r the WORST 4th qtr team in the league.....and its not even close.


That´s true :sour:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Have you seen Arenas's statline?
> 
> He has like 20, 12, 12


We're aware.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

After this game I might have to watch the last five minutes of the apprentice tonight. I need the satisfaction on seeing someone fired tonight. 

Damn this season stinks


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, at least Survivor was entertaining tonight. Richard Hatch brushed his weiner up against one of the ladies during a challenge. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson in. Crawford is out. Why? He misses hinrich wide open. 

Bulls miss Wash rebounds

Jeffries misses Brunson rebounds

Gill misses Arenas rebounds

Knight misses Wizards steal.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Fizer is just a waste of possesions. I wish he could just be a cleanup man.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown scores 92-78

AD scores 92-80

Arenas is fouled by Curry. ft, 93-80
misses the second bulls rebounds

Gill scores 93-82

Brown is fouled by Davis.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Damn Arenas finished with 20, 13, 12


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

We need to see if we can somehow get Arenas in a Bulls uniform. He could start at PF for us.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Damn Arenas finished with 20, 13, 12


I think they get it already.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Damn Arenas finished with 20, 13, 12


We're aware.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hell of a game by Arenas. 

Gill misses blake rebounds and is fouled. 

Blake fts. misses first
95-82

Brunson misses Brown rebounds. 

Jeffries misses bulls rebound

Brunson scores 95-84

Brown dunks, does not count 24 second violation

Crawford hits a long three 95-87 Wizards 

Game over.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Why didn't Chandler play?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Why didn't Chandler play?


Didn't say. I'll capture the postgame and post it up. Skiles is probably going get asked where he was.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich played a great game, his whole game changed when Brevin Knight was covering him.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> After this game I might have to watch the last five minutes of the apprentice tonight. I need the satisfaction on seeing someone fired tonight.
> 
> Damn this season stinks


Yup!


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Why didn't Chandler play?


Why didn't Chandler play?

Skiles: "...just a coach's decision."

Skiles was asked again and Skiles refused to expand on his response. The bloom is officially off the Golden Boy's rose.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh man Norm Van Lier is going off on the Bulls. I'm encoding the Skiles postgame but I didn't record it. Darn it.

"The way they are playing is not funny anymore. It's just plain ridicoulous" "It's absolutely ridicoulous to have their [butts] kicked liked this tonight" "i'd rather get fouled out than let them play like this against us" "they owe us 48 minutes on the court of tough basketball and I don't care who gets hurt by what I'm saying"


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Why didn't Chandler play?
> ...


whoa! This is huge news


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Why didn't Chandler play?
> ...












We could have used Tyson tonight. We got killed on the boards, killed in the paint and let anyone penetrate us up our butt  

yeah, that's right.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> whoa! This is huge news


The rotating doghouse adds a new rotation.

Next thing you know, Skiles is going to bench Paxson for a week.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Better get the anti-depressants ready... seems Scott Skiles is getting burned out yet again.:no:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> The rotating doghouse adds a new rotation.
> ...


But this is a biggie. A real biggie. I mean Tyson has looked horrible. But there is not one person here (well maybe me and I have do it to play devils advocate) or in the organization who doesnt applaud this kids work ethic, energy or upside. Either he is being exposed as a liability or skiles is making a big mistake. the only thing that would shock me more is Kirk being benched. And right now, that wouldnt even surprise me. Skiles either knows something the rest of us dont, or dont want to admit, or he is a complete knucklehead. Frankly, I dont know on this one. But a DNP-CD for Chandler is a big, big story


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Better get the anti-depressants ready... seems Scott Skiles is getting burned out yet again.:no:


Skiles quits before the allstar game next year. I have been saying this for months now.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

How did Curry play? I missed the game.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> But this is a biggie. A real biggie. I mean Tyson has looked horrible. But there is not one person here (well maybe me and I have do it to play devils advocate) or in the organization who doesnt applaud this kids work ethic, energy or upside. Either he is being exposed as a liability or skiles is making a big mistake. the only thing that would shock me more is Kirk being benched. And right now, that wouldnt even surprise me. Skiles either knows something the rest of us dont, or dont want to admit, or he is a complete knucklehead. Frankly, I dont know on this one. But a DNP-CD for Chandler is a big, big story


I think Tyson deserves a little wake up slap. As I mentioned recently, because of his competitive fire and hustle, Tyson has somehow escaped the ire of many a Bulls fan despite being arguably the least developed and most productive member of the 3 C's. And right now he's just useless on offensive. If we don't give Antonio Davis a pass for throwing up garbage in the post, why should we accept it from a player Jerry Krause said would establish hiimself as one of the best in the NBA this year?

Sorry, but you can't have a so so jumper, no handle, and awful post moves and somehow manage to impress me unless you're Ben Wallace (which in case some of you Ty-o-phyles out there haven't noticed, he isn't. Not in the same league.) Tyson actually has to learn some things that he doesn't have any idea how to do right to avoid bust status, considering his "potential."


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Kirk went for the dunk??!??


yup, he did but he was blocked by jared jeffries from behind.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> 
> 
> yup, he did but he was blocked by jared jeffries from behind.


I missed it. What quarter and about what time did Kirk almost throw down? I'd like to look back on my tape?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

-Tyson isnt playing his best ball
-Tyson's back isnt 100%
-Bulls are out from Playoffs contention
-More losses, more ping-pong balls
-T A N K I N G


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I missed it. What quarter and about what time did Kirk almost throw down? I'd like to look back on my tape?


probably around middle of the fourth quarter.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> We need to see if we can somehow get Arenas in a Bulls uniform. He could start at PF for us.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Man, this is so funny and sad!!!:no: :laugh:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> 
> 
> probably around middle of the fourth quarter.


Thanks hoops.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> How did Curry play? I missed the game.


He played alright. Defense was less than adequate.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> How did Curry play? I missed the game.


Looked good in the first quarter but then disappeared somewhat. Kwame got a couple blocks on him while guarding him in the second quarter, as well as a questionable block early on, and seemed to take him out of it somewhat as the Bulls went away from Curry. 

Curry definitely wasn't a factor after the first quarter, whatever happened. 

Jamal Crawford just looked bad.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm going to assume no one was guarding Arenas...


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Kirk was guarding Arenas most of the time. Arenas was guarding Crawford.


----------

